# Work and career progression...



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

I used to think when I was younger that if you were flexible at work and helped out (even taking on extra stuff that was not directly job related) that it would show that you are a great worker, a team player and that would help you advance.

I have discovered once again that it truly gets you nowhere...instead I notice that those that remain rigid and do not do more than they seem to be the ones that get respect and get ahead. 

I find this to be disappointing as my nature is one of trying to help out whenever I can....but perhaps I should stop at work doing this..

What are ways you get respect at work?


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
it depends on the workplace. I did what you described and it worked out very well for me - I'm quite well treated at my work place and have advanced as far in management as I want to go. 

I think that in addition to what you suggest above, you need to be willing to change workplaces to one that better matches the environment you like.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

This is public service so maybe it is different..

I agree with you though..my sister works for a small private sector company in which she gets rewarded all the time for doing a great job.

I just noticed during my public service career that those that do not go out of their way to do any extra work seem to get the most respect??? While myself who has tried to be a true team player and help out wherever and whenever I can get pushed aside...


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

LOL...I found this article I might have to implement what I am reading...


No More Mr. Nice Guy: How to Gain Respect From Your Co-workers

I think too I grew up with a mom that was always saying just be nice...don't make waves, etc. etc....she was not doing it out of being a bad mom I think she just thought she was teaching us to be nice girls..


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

I guess I am tired of waiting for my great attendance (rarely call in sick), trying to be helpful, etc. to pay off but it never seems too.....while those around me are moving up and getting promotions. It has to be something I am doing wrong


----------



## RoseAglow (Apr 11, 2013)

Highwood, I have always worked in the private sector. We just finished a round of interviews; I interviewed three people from government jobs who were interviewing with us because they felt they couldn't count on being able to move up. You're not alone in your experience. 

In my job, I have always let my managers and team know my goals, and asked for opportunities. This way, the people in management knew they could ask me to help them. They knew I'd take on extra tasks (to the extent that I could still meet my obligations and perform at a high level; it's counter-productive to take on additional work beyond that level). It was a win-win: they got extra help, and I got advanced experience. When it was time for promotions, I was an easy pick because I was already showing that I was capable by doing management tasks. I also had established working relationships with the key decision makers. I am nothing special; I was fortunate to have great mentors who showed me the ropes. I advanced very quickly from entry level into higher level management. So you have the right idea. You might need to tweak things, or maybe get into a different environment.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

I don't view receiving respect and getting ahead as necessarily related. Or maybe it's about who the respect is coming from.. which can be about playing the politics. I'd rather know I'm good within myself than anything else. When the two are able to intertwine in a positive way for the team, it can certainly be a good thing.

The role I'm currently in relies on being flexible. Well, for a better outcome at least. The outcome is not related to advancing. And no, I don't do yoga. I have a good rapport with those I work with and do feel well respected in the team. I think part of that is personality fit and asserting myself. Within my first week, I was asserting myself and I feel that's helped me. Perhaps it's also that I respect those I work with also. Our actions to one another demonstrate that. There's mutual respect and consideration. That in itself plays out in various ways.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

highwood said:


> as my nature is one of trying to help out whenever I can....but perhaps I should stop at work doing this.


I'll include that I don't 'help out wherever I can'... I help out when it's reasonable and I listen to what others need while balancing it with my own needs. And if I feel what's being asked of me is unreasonable, I call it out.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Change your workplace, if you are under incompetent management it's time to move. It's THEIR fault if they can't recognise the value of their staff. Don't quit your job, but apply for others, then resign after you get an offer.

I strongly recommend that you continue what you are doing, there will be others who will recognise this and the last thing you want to do is eliminate a good habit.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

highwood said:


> I guess I am tired of waiting for my great *attendance *(rarely call in sick), trying to be helpful, etc. to pay off but it never seems too.....while those around me are moving up and getting promotions. It has to be something I am doing wrong


Ok I am not in the public sector, so this may not be applicable. Attendance is completely unimportant. People who are sick should stay home and not infect the rest of us.

In my organization, trying to be helpful gets you nothing. BEING effective at solving problems gets you everything. When my work, ideas and solutions help make the company money, make the customer happy, improve efficiency, save money, my work is noticed.


----------



## Kivlor (Oct 27, 2015)

If you're going about, being very nice, and supportive, and coming across as a good subordinate, it will probably keep you in the position of subordinate.

In my experience, promotions are taken, not given. Take on leadership roles, coordinate people, provide insight. . Take no crap from anyone--be polite, but don't be a pushover. Don't be afraid to tell people "No". Those kinds of things help a lot. Many managers don't want to risk putting someone who can't "hold their own" into a management position. 

Just don't make the mistake of being bossy rather than assertive. They're not the same.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Hi Highwood! Long time no see :x

I have nothing to add to your conversation, as I work for a tiny company (3 employees) and don't really have anywhere to go in it. My boss does say I am underpaid, though, so I guess that's an indication of my worth


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

Hey Hope ...how are you?

Yeah the nice thing with small companies is you are treated more like a person...in large you are a number essentially.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

highwood said:


> Hey Hope ...how are you?
> 
> Yeah the nice thing with small companies is you are treated more like a person...in large you are a number essentially.


It really depends on the company. I work for a very large company with a VERY good low and mid level management. I say that I need something to do my job, and it shows up.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

NobodySpecial said:


> It really depends on the company. I work for a very large company with a VERY good low and mid level management. I say that I need something to do my job, and it shows up.


Must be nice. The refrain we get every year is "You're going to have to do more with less".

Each year the doing gets more and the "with" gets less.

They show their respect for us by issuing little cardboard gold stars--not kidding--just like you'd expect in 6th grade.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Fozzy said:


> Must be nice. The refrain we get every year is *"You're going to have to do more with less"*.
> 
> Each year the doing gets more and the "with" gets less.
> 
> They show their respect for us by issuing little cardboard gold stars--not kidding--just like you'd expect in 6th grade.


Ask yourself, 'Is this good for the company?'


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Fozzy said:


> Must be nice. The refrain we get every year is "You're going to have to do more with less".
> 
> Each year the doing gets more and the "with" gets less.
> 
> They show their respect for us by issuing little cardboard gold stars--not kidding--just like you'd expect in 6th grade.



No doubt, I am very lucky. They are investing in our office. But about 7 years ago, the off shored the lot. Bye bye faithful employees. There are no guarantees.


----------

